# Problem mit Monitor AOC e2343F2 - HDMI Problem ?



## seawolf (28. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ziemlich sicher eine peinliche Frage stell sie aber trotzdem  (sicher leicht zu beantworten) 

Und zwar habe ich gerade meine neune Monitor "AOC e2343F2" bekommen und mittels HDMi angeschlossen. Nach installation der Driver, korrekten Einstellung der Auflösung und Frequenz füllt das Bild nicht den gesamten Bildschirm aus. Ok Osd reingegangen um die Größe zu Ändern, kann dies aber nicht machen weil der Menüpunkt NICHT auswählbar ist.

Laut Netriebsanleitung soll dies aber so gehen, bzw. gibts auch eine automatische Einstellungsfunktien die auch nichts macht bei mir.


Es war auch ein analoges Vga Kabel dabei, jeztt komme ich zu meiner blöden Frage ( ist auch in der Betriebsanleitungso beschrieben) . Es kann NICHT sein dass ich das VGa Kapel UND das HDMI verwenden muss ? (kann ich nämlich nicht da meine Grafkarte nur Digitalen ausgang und hdmi hat )


VIelen Dank


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. September 2011)

Lass mich raten? Du hast ne ATI Karte im PC mit einem älteren Treiber? Wenn ja, entweder Treiber aktualisieren oder im ATI Treiber auf Overscan gehen und dort auf 0 schalten dann müsste das Bild wieder voll angezeigt werden.


----------



## seawolf (29. September 2011)

hallo

vielen dank für die Tips hat funktioniert ( und ja hatte und habe eine Ati drinnen , allerdings mit aktuellen Treibern). Komisch ist nur dass ich am MOnitor nichts einstellen konnte (OSD) sollte ja unabhängig vom Driver sein ?


lg
Seawolf


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

> Komisch ist nur dass ich am MOnitor nichts einstellen konnte (OSD) sollte ja unabhängig vom Driver sein ?


Nicht bei AMD-Karten.  Seit ich AMD habe, musste ich das schon immer manuell einstellen.


----------

